# My Cichlid Collection



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have a 40BR set up with a jewel cichlid about 4 inches and 2 1-2 inch Texas (yes I know they get huge and will need another set up). It is a really enjoyable setup. I pretty much threw all my left over fake plants and wood and stuff in it to make it a playground for them to weave in and out and have hiding places. I plan on adding 2 firemouths as I really enjoy them. Possibly a convict or 2 until they get too large for the tank.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Here is my awesome texas cruising by. They are very interactive. I love the irradescent dots he has all over his body. (might be a she??







)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Here is the jewel I have had for about a year now. It was like an inch or so when i got it. Its about 4 inches now and its my baby. Very interactive and will pluck worms form my fingers from time to time. This is him waiting for his next meal!


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

sweet xenon........yea i always have a leftover tank where i put all the ish i dont want in my nice tank in.........like pink plants and all that other stuff you buy on urges.........but yea SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEttttttt


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice...congrads on a nice setup ...gotta love the texas


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

yes that texas rocks


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Mike's hardcore with tanks in the bathroom


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Kory said:


> Mike's hardcore with tanks in the bathroom










thats a good idea


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Mike's hardcore with tanks in the bathroom
> ...


 sh*t true ballers have fishtanks in their bathrooms :nod: not TV's Xenon you should be on mtv cribs :nod:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Bwahahaha.....come to the dark side.....

Lmao awesome tank though good to see you got some caves in case you get the cons.

Personally for that size tank I'd put in a dempsey or two with some cons....eventually depending on how many cons youd have to take some out but the dempsey would do fine in that long tank for a LONG time....they grow VERY slowly


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Kory said:


> Mike's hardcore with tanks in the bathroom


 everyone insists the counter is bowing....I just leveled it, the tiles were aligned badly...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I like your fish


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Mike's hardcore with tanks in the bathroom
> ...


 I have newts in my bathroom


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Very Nice Cichlid start up


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Innes said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > Kory said:
> ...


 Innes we don't wanna know what you named your penis


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

oooowned :laugh:

'Tis a fine setup indeed, xenon


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

bet those fish anit got to wrry about plague

ol xenon dropin tooth paste and listrine in there


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

mr.freez said:


> bet those fish anit got to wrry about plague
> 
> ol xenon dropin tooth paste and listrine in there :laugh:


 its funny you mention that as I watch them a lot when I am brushing my teeth, but I am very careful not to get anything in the water....


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Haha definatly hardcore if ya got a setup in your bathroom


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

that texas is especially sweet


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

you know your hooked on fish when you have a tank in ur bathroom.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice ! Good idea.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

nice but i can never keep cichlids for long.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

good selection of cichlids


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have successfully hand fed every fish in this tank. They rule.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

xenon what are the dimensions of that tank? did you just pick it up at a lfs or what?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

piranha45 said:


> xenon what are the dimensions of that tank? did you just pick it up at a lfs or what?


 I got it out of someones junk heap in their backyard. I have measured it and it is in fact 40g despite being "short". It is ultra wide, almost reminds me of a pond. I will get exact dimensions upon my arrival at home.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yes, the fact that it is short and wide is a very good thing. The downfall of 55gs is that instead of being 20" wide and 12" tall, they are the opposite... your tank probably has a good deal more fish space than one would think an average 40g would have


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

:nod: true P45. I think the counter may be bowing, but that's okay, I have a whole ROOM that's bowing (the floor is separated by an inch of space from the wall now! ).

Cool tank.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

acestro said:


> true P45. I think the counter may be bowing, but that's okay, I have a whole ROOM that's bowing (the floor is separated by an inch of space from the wall now! ).
> 
> Cool tank.


 its not bowing..... I leveled it. Just bad tile work


----------

